# suggestion for my symptoms?



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi!I was hoping somebody could steer me in the right direction for a med for my symptoms of incomplete evacuation, really rumbly and loud tummy, gas and anxiety that results from the above? I think I need an antidepressant now as I've been quite depressed as to how much I miss out on due to my embarrasing symptoms.Thanks.


----------



## woodstock (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm in the same boat as you. I can't find anything to help me and I stayed depressed from this condition. At the moment I'm trying vitamins, flax seed oil, acidoluphus. You might try going to a homopath dr. & get a bio terrain anaylsis. This tells you about the aklakine & acidity in your system. I've done that but still have problems. But he can recommend vit. & herbs that might help. It did help me for about 2 yrs. But now that I'm getting older nothing seems to help. Good Luck!


----------

